# Selling TTRS - Building a Cobra 427 next



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

If anyones interested Im selling my TTRS, please find it in the for sale section with a link to a highly descriptive link. For some reason my previous thread was moved, even though it wasn't a sales thread. Cheers moderators :roll:

Sad times as I love the car to bits, but it seems to be the right time and coincides with the Cobra arriving and needing the funds for that project.

If there are any questions from TTS or TTRS owners, ill be happy to help from my own knowledge of owning these cars for nearly 3 years.

For all you Mk2 owners, I might see you on the other side with a Mk3 in a few years


----------



## Turbo_lag (May 23, 2014)

Sorry to see you go, hope you enjoy the Cobra...


----------



## Jamie3184 (Sep 12, 2013)

Which Cobra make are you going to be building? I looked into it about a year ago but i think i am going to go for an MNR Vortx instead.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Jamie3184 said:


> Which Cobra make are you going to be building? I looked into it about a year ago but i think i am going to go for an MNR Vortx instead.


Im going to build a Gardner Douglas Mk4 Euro. Spec:

Custom paint, either Sepang Blue or a Dark metallic Grey with corresponding stripes, satin black/anthracite brightwork
All new everything, no donor parts...
Side Pipes
General motors LS3 6.2L V8 with uprated cams, headers and springs should be kicking out around 530bhp and 530 lbft
Six speed tremek gearbox
The list goes on obviously as they are so customisable, but going for a slightly modern twist, but hoping it will be a 3 second car if not better and 11sec 1/4 mile or better.

There appear to be many companies that offer kits, but none offer the comprehensively finished product as GD do. The make a race spec tubular backbone chassis unlike all the other companies, who seem to make just a flat pan chassis which handle horribly.

Exciting times


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you looked at sovereign car sales in hampshire?some beauts on their site.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

If this had been for sale a month ago when i brought mine it would be in my garage now !


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Candyturbo said:


> If this had been for sale a month ago when i brought mine it would be in my garage now !


Return yours? :lol:

Thanks though


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Would love to see pictures of the Cobra. Always been one if my favourite cars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Bucks85th said:


> Would love to see pictures of the Cobra. Always been one if my favourite cars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill put up a link to a build thread in a few months when i start. Currently struggling for colour combinations :?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Red with the two white stripes?

Whatever you decide I'm looking forward to seeing the pics!

I remember seeing an original one in Rod Leaches site. Had the reg 'COB 1'. Only wanted £850k for it and that was some years ago!

I only had £849k in my wallet at the time so had to pass it by ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ha!

not to take anything away from the original at all, but I would imagine the top end kit cars now with the spectacular running gear and suspension would destroy the original.

I just hope that the finished product looks immaculate, the interior is the bit where most seem to fall down and look shoddy and home built.

Colours in mind are:

Dark gunmetal Grey, lightgrey/dark silver stripes with a sold Red pin stripe either side, Red callipers, and red stitching detail in the cabin which will be either dark grey/anthracite or black leather with an aluminium look fibre glass dash with relatively modern dials and buttons.

or

Sepang Blue, with white stripes, and an unknown interior finish as yet, cream seems popular with blue cars but looks brash to me. Plus the Blue car will be too classical for my taste, I'm wanting to go in a slightly more modern route with colour and finish.

Only thing is, I've just bought a Daytona Grey A1 haha... Think I've talked myself into the dark grey though as I like the idea of red pin stripe to set it off and colour code other bits.

A combo of the following themes:


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

holy shit that black and red ones stunning


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

therock said:


> holy shit that black and red ones stunning


I agree, although not a huge fan of black at the best of times.

Its one of those cars I think that can look either very flat and classical, if you dig that, or if done tastefully can look very fresh and modern.

The chassis, engine, gearbox etc are all modern, so why not put the effort into making the interior and exterior modern too... So excited to get this project on the go 

Feedback on colour scheme would be welcome, really at a loss at the moment.


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

are they fibre glass then


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

therock said:


> are they fibre glass then


Bodyshells are moulded "one piece rigid semi-monocoque double skin mouldings, made up of fibre glass, reinforced plastic and additional advanced woven glass materials in structural and protective areas."

They are moulded with a gel coat, so you can select a solid colour, paint finish is an extra if so desired. For me it seems to be the only choice to make the bodywork pop and look like the car it should.

These cars can be built by donors for £13k and upto £50-70k for all new and built to the highest standard. So in a way, there are more or less options of build for most people and a desired budget.


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Some nice cobras at sovereign cars in hamps

.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

peter555 said:


> Some nice cobras at sovereign cars in hamps
> 
> .


yeah checked it out yesterday online, nice to see the price they are up for. Gives me confidence that it'll hold its value well.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Got an engine yet?

http://www.nelsonracingengines.com/pric ... 355_tt.pdf


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Got an engine yet?
> 
> http://www.nelsonracingengines.com/pric ... 355_tt.pdf


Thats a very interesting website, interesting equipment although double the price of the LS3 engine I'm going for... Looks like the Underground Racing of V8 Hot Rods and muscle cars!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah it was a kind of tongue in cheek post - I didn't expect you would be putting an 800hp engine into a car that weighs about the same as a crisp packet. It is a good site though.

Well impressed with your decision to ditch the TTRS for an animal like a cobra - by all accounts you need your wits about you when driving them though. Really look forward to the build thread but you know it's only a matter of time before you get bounced to "other marques" lol

Good luck


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah you can put some crazy power into these things, but there comes a point where it will be undriveable and lethal on the roads, and only fit for a drag strip.

500-600bhp will be more than enough :twisted:

I feel if I build it and put the money into it, I doubt it'll be something that will be getting sold overly quickly. As much as the next TTRS looks like it will be a stunner. It'll be a tame muted drive compared to a Cobra. I think ill be happy to have the A1 as the daily and the Cobra as the day off driver 

It'll be a Facebook build thread no doubt. Ill post up a link once I begin.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to deliver cars for a mate who dealt in high end cars some years ago. One of the most memorable was a Cobra which I remember taking to somewhere near Nottingham to a private buyer. The roads were wet and he did caution me to be careful as it had the power to spin in any gear and at virtually any speed with too much throttle!

That proved to be dead right - probably the most exhilarating and downright scary drive of my life.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> I used to deliver cars for a mate who dealt in high end cars some years ago. One of the most memorable was a Cobra which I remember taking to somewhere near Nottingham to a private buyer. The roads were wet and he did caution me to be careful as it had the power to spin in any gear and at virtually any speed with too much throttle!
> 
> That proved to be dead right - probably the most exhilarating and downright scary drive of my life.


oh good.... :lol:


----------



## Jamie3184 (Sep 12, 2013)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Jamie3184 said:
> 
> 
> > Which Cobra make are you going to be building? I looked into it about a year ago but i think i am going to go for an MNR Vortx instead.
> ...


Excellent, Gardner Douglas were the top of my list as well. I had a go in a Pilgrim and it didn't seem up to much if i am honest. Dax seemed good but for the price compared to GD i thought you were paying more for the Dax name than anything else. Less personal and more mass produced than GD. And very nice to see that your not scrimping on the engine either, the LS3 V8 was my top choice.

I have seen very few good modern engined V8 Cobra's around, it always baffles me why people would stick an old Rover V8 in such a nice car. Especially after having a cobra rep for the weekend that had the old Rover V8 in it. Granted it made a nice enough noise and still went ok but it never seemed to do the overall car justice.

You really can't go wrong with Sepang blue on a cobra but i really do like them in grey, although in grey you have to get the stripes just right.


----------

